# Synthroid vs. Armour



## Decision101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Which is better? My daughter had her thyroid removed 4 months ago. Doing ok so far but is having a problem with breakouts. Has anyone else had this problem with Armour?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Neither, if you ask me, is "better" -- but there are better options for each person, depending on your situation.

I haven't taken it, but I would bet a large sum of money that I would react poorly to Amour, whereas others here were barely able to function unless they took Armour or another kind of combo drug.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Apples and Oranges if comparing.

One is T-4 only while the other is a T-4 and T-3 blend heavier on the T-3.

I broke out while on Unithroid early in my replacement after TT. I think it was tied to moving thyroid hormone levels.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Decision101 said:


> Which is better? My daughter had her thyroid removed 4 months ago. Doing ok so far but is having a problem with breakouts. Has anyone else had this problem with Armour?


I've been on Armour since right after Christmas, 2011. I started out with 60 mg, then 90 mg and a week ago today was bumped-up to 105 mg.

I have not felt anything I could associate with a side effect. I really didn't do well with Synthroid. I think Armour is stronger than Synthroid but I'm not sure about that - I know, for me, Synthroid seemed like a much stronger drug.

I'm 65 - my guess is your daughter is much younger. There are so many variables, but I know you're curious about other experiences, etc. I'm the same way. I have a neighbor who got so sick on Armour she was hospitalized...while I can't feel anything out of the ordinary on it. My only problem has been feeling like I was under-medicated but I have noticed what I believe is a noticeable difference in my energy level since beginning a 105 mg dose last Friday.


----------

